# WoW am 2. Bildschirm starten



## Richerd (11. April 2008)

Hiho

DA ich mir seit Kurzem nen Neuen pc angeschafft habe mit 2 Bildschirmen würde ich gerne wissen wie ich WoW nur am Zweit bildschirm starten kann (also ned der mit der Taskleiste) 
Ich kenne leider keine der das weis darum frag ich mal hier^^


Btw: Hab Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Atrion


----------



## x3n0n (11. April 2008)

Wenn du eine nVidia Grafikkarte hast, kannst du das im ControlCenter einstellen. Sonst schau mal in den Grafikeinstellungen von WoW, da müsstest du die Grafikkarten einstellen können. Wenn man nen 2. Monitor dranhängt ist dann meistens eine "DeineGrafikkarte(Secondary)" vorhanden, wenn du diese auswählst wird das Spiel auch auf dem zweiten Monitor angezeigt.


----------



## AIDEdri (11. April 2008)

du kannst ja auch wow in der fenster ansicht starten und dann rüberziehen
(ich kenn mich damit nich so aus, aber n kollege von mir kann sachen von einem auf den anderen monitor rüberziehen)


----------



## Richerd (11. April 2008)

Danke schon mal

das  mit graka2 in wow grafik einstellungen hab ich ned gefunden und bei der Nvidia Systemsteuerung au ned grr


----------



## AIDEdri (11. April 2008)

mein kollege stellt das auch alles im nvidia control center ein....

ich werd ihn nochma nachher fragen, weil ich das auch machen will^^, also mit nem 2 moni


----------



## Screen (11. April 2008)

zieh es auf dein bildschirm mit der taskleiste und dann geh einfach wow menü und da voll bild, dann ist die tsakleiste weg und du kannst trotzdem noch auf dem anderen bildschirm rummachen!


----------



## Richerd (12. April 2008)

Genau das will ich ned 
Ich will das wow sich standart weise aufm 2ten bildschirm ohne tsek leiste started...


----------



## MangoMelone (12. April 2008)

Richerd schrieb:


> Genau das will ich ned
> Ich will das wow sich standart weise aufm 2ten bildschirm ohne tsek leiste started...


einfach den monitor auf dem Wow laufen soll in den Grafikeigenschaften von windows als Primary einstellen, und die Taskleiste auf den anderen Bildschirm ziehen. Presto!


----------



## Richerd (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DANKE 

So Gehts


----------

